# Stuck on "Attempting to Authenticate" wireless connection



## stu8r (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi im new to this, i can not connect to my wireless network from my pc. My laptop is fine. The problem did seemed to correct itself every few days where i got brief internet connection but it's been dead for a week now and everything I try seems to fail.

The OS is Windows 7 ultimate 32bit and im using a broadcom 802.11g network adapter. The signal strength is good. Ran all the windows trouble shooters... nothing, though it works wired. After clicking connect im told that it is attempting to authenticate forever and that is all that happens, apart from being told that the connection is taking longer then usual!

The ISP is Sky BB and i have phoned them and they say its an issue with my pc?

I dont get why it works sometimes, then doesn't.

Any help or advice would save the pc going through the window!

Cheers


----------



## Detlef100 (Apr 26, 2010)

What is a network key?


----------



## stu8r (Apr 26, 2010)

ip 192.168.0.13
gateway 192.162.0.1
dont know net key


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

detlef100 - please start a new thread of your own - rather than reply here ......
click on the networking forum and you will see a button with +New - click on that and creat a post of your own


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

stu8r

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*{ipconfig /all}*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
*{Ping Tests}*

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.191.93.53*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*{Device Manager}*
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors,* click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Then run the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Wireless Profiles
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
- Vista/Windows7:*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=214
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
--

*Wireless Profiles
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

